# Fuse locations



## malken00 (May 29, 2006)

So I found two of the fuse locations, maybe I'm just missing which one it is.. anyone have a clue which fuse the accessory sockets use? I can't seem to find it anywhere.. I think I blew it out.. And really don't want to go to BMW to replace a fuse...


----------



## VReyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I had blown mine few times too. They are in the glove compartment. Make sure that you use a fuse picker, as they are easy to drop when using fingers. Also, make sure that you check all 3 of them. Just look at the fuse table for the diagram on the cover of the lid.
Hope this helps you.
VR>


----------



## malken00 (May 29, 2006)

VReyn said:


> I had blown mine few times too. They are in the glove compartment. Make sure that you use a fuse picker, as they are easy to drop when using fingers. Also, make sure that you check all 3 of them. Just look at the fuse table for the diagram on the cover of the lid.
> Hope this helps you.
> VR>


The diagram is missing :-X Do you know which they are?


----------



## VReyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is the pic of the diagram. Now, I have 2003 745i. I hope that your LI has the same fuse box. Anyways, Good Luck!. And let me know if you need more help.
VR>


----------



## malken00 (May 29, 2006)

Wow VReyn, thanks so much for the pic! Sorry for the delay in the thanks! 

-malken00


----------

